# 2014 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 turbo



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. You will be better served posting in the correct sub-forum and using some punctuation; as well as getting the check engine codes read and posting them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ressebreed2 said:


> 135622 has all brand new spark plugs new Coral pack just changed the oil not too long ago it's bogging check engine light flashes stabilize your light comes on check engine light will go out stabilize your traction control light stays on


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

